# Exercises to help with mounting



## Corporal

It all about physics. We mount the horse at a 45 degree angle as if to vault over him. Do you have wooden board fencing? If so, mount the fence, over and over and over. PRACTICE MOUNTING FROM THE GROUND!!
Use the highest rung you can, get a super deep bend in your left leg, knee almost to your chin, spring up, hesitate, then gently swing your leg over to the other side. Dismount the fence by swinging your right leg over to meet the left, lean on the top fence board with all of your weight, kick your left foot away from the fence board, then jump down, bending your knees to absorb the shock.
The fence is VERY FORGIVING and it won't walk away from you. =D


----------



## AQHSam

I find that it is in upper body/arm strength. Can you get your left foot in the stirrup? For me, I get my foot in the stirrup, hands on horn and cantle, then give myself a big push off with my right foot.

But that is only half my battle. My arms have to "pull" (or push maybe is a better description) me up until I have enough height where I can begin to swing my left leg over the back of the horse.

As much as I HATE them, I am thinking I need to work on push ups and pull ups.

I tried to get on my 15hh QH bareback and after several failed and pathetic attempts, I used a stool. Even with the stool it was pathetic to watch.

It took me several failed attempts to get on a 12hh Halfie. I finally was able to pull / lift myself using my arms.

Thinking about it, you also don't want to put your hands past centerline of the horse. Then you are dragging more than pushing yourself up.


----------



## Golden Horse

Subbing because I so need help in this area


----------



## chrisnscully

Mounting from the ground is not good for you or the horse's back. I always use a fence / block / rock to mount from. Yes, I know sometimes you have to and yes, I do mount from the ground too, even though she is 17hh!


----------



## palominolover

Yes exactly like corporal said =) Do you have a bunk bed in your house by any chance? If you do mount it. Start small like at the fifth step and the gradually go up. It works best if it's a half bunk but if it isn't then just go as high as your stirrup would be on the horse. This has made me able to mount ANY horse from the ground =)


----------



## Derry girl

I know exactly what you mean, wev all been there, I used to work as a riding instructor and I seen some woofull attempts by beginners getting on horses lol when I wasnt teaching I had a load of young horses to ride and you dont want to be hanging around getting on the young ones, so I would do some streches on my legs before-hand, and make sure that I had loose comfortable trousers on, not those really tight jophurs that you couldnt fart in lol .. some people face the saddle and put their foot straight in the stirup, much easier if you have your shoulder beside theirs, get your left foot in the stirup get a good hold of the front and back of the saddle and do 3bounces, get a good spring in your bounce.. this always worked with me... but if your still struggling after trying some different techiques, dont be ashamed of using a mount or getting a leg up, if I was a horse id much rather some1 was getting up quick and easy rather then pulling and hauling at my back lol 
good luck


----------



## Lifeofriley

Thanks guys!
I wear THE stretchiest jods ever invented (in my opionion anyway haha) so I don't have trouble actually getting my foot up to the stirrup (normally...)

I don't seem to have a problem using my arms to help me up I think it's more I'm not getting enough spring off the ground with my right foot.. (although I can't do a pull up to save my life, I'll happily lug a 40kg bag of chaff down to the feed shed!) I unfortunately don't have a bunk bed OR a wooden fence to practice on haha.

Chrisnscully, I know it isn't good for them, if I'm getting on at a competition or at home I can use my float, retaining wall or any assorted sturdy step type things laying around. 

I find the problem is at my instructors' or after walking a course a show when I can't find something to get up with. Of course my instructor thinks it's hilarious that I have to walk out of the jump arena to find an overturned bathtub after I've been practising walking lines!

I'm also shocking at getting legged up  Oh, woe is me haha! 

I'm wondering if maybe getting back into my pilates might help about a bit? More core strength and all that jazz!


----------



## Country Woman

Lifeofriley said:


> So, I'm definitely not what you'd call the 'springiest' person out and I don't think the fact that I'm vertically challenged helps me out much!
> My boy is about 15.3hh and I would like to be able to mount from the ground without looking like a sack of potatoes! I generally use the side of the float, tailgate, milk crate, slight incline or whatever I can find to make getting on easier so I don't pull his back but does anyone have any exercises for any muscles I can work that would help me in my quest? (it's a little embarrassing being on the smallest horse at a show and having to clamber up something after walking my course to get on!)
> 
> I like to think I'm moderately fit, I do ride daily and play indoor netball one night a week on top of walking about a km to and from work. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have the same problem as you, I used to be able to mount from the ground but Now I need a little help 
my problem is my knees my right knee will go out if I step wrong


----------



## mom2pride

I am one of those that I really could care less if I mount from the ground or not. When I train a horse, I teach him both; from the ground, as well as from a
mounting block. 

I am active as well...I hike daily with my pup, among other outdoor activities, but it doesn't seem to matter. 

The main reason being that I have health problems that make mounting from the ground more painful, or some pretty much impossible somedays...I just don't have the strength to anymore. It's not anything to be ashamed of; train your horse to accept it, and move on. It's better for him as well anyway.


----------



## Corporal

mom2pride said:


> train your horse to accept it, and move on.


amen to that


----------



## Country Woman

do you think my husband can help me with this


----------



## chrisnscully

You can always make up something simple like this to make it easier to get a toehold! 

MARK TODD STIRRUP MOUNT


----------



## Golden Horse

mom2pride said:


> The main reason being that I have health problems that make mounting from the ground more painful, or some pretty much impossible somedays...I just don't have the strength to anymore. It's not anything to be ashamed of; train your horse to accept it, and move on. It's better for him as well anyway.


While I'm a firm believer that every rider should use a block to mount, whether they need it or not, so much kinder to a horses back, and yes all horses should learn how to stand and be mounted from a block, that is not the whole story.

Speaking as an overweight out of shape rider I think it is my responsibility to do everything I can to make my horses job easier, so while I'm working at the long term goal of weight loss, and increased fitness, finding some specific exercises that will help the mounting procedure from the block or the ground is a good thing.


----------



## Corporal

Mounting blocks are great. I own and use one. Mounting your horse solely from a mounting block limits where you can ride. If you always have to have a mounting block, if your horse doesn't like you mounting from the ground, then you are sorry-out-of-luck going trail riding...or trail competitions..
or ANY outside-of-a-ring-that-has-a-mounting-block-to-use, type of riding.
Just thought I'd point this out. =/
RE: making the job easier for my horse, quite frankly it's been YEARS since I've asked my horses to do anything like real work, like the jobs that the Amish have their horses do, which I get to see everytime I visit Arthur, IL.

I think most of our horses here work very part-time, IMHO.


----------



## mom2pride

Which I why my horse is taught to mount both from ground and block...and I do agree...horses are very much leisure animals compared to what they used to be. Although I tend to work my mare pretty darn hard; there is rarely a work out that she doesn't end up in a good sweat...I wish we could herd cattle, or that sort of stuff, because she is an active horse, and I think she could thrive in that sort of environment, arena work bores her and me to death, hahahaha.


----------



## SueNH

E-Z MOUNT WESTERN STIRRUP EXTENDER HELPS MOUNT HORSE NWT (754888035127) | eBay

I just bought one of these. Gives me about a foot more. Comes with a neat little sack you can hang on the horn.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

I'm short so to mount from the ground id have to lower my stirrup so long its not worth it.


----------



## Country Woman

SueNH said:


> E-Z MOUNT WESTERN STIRRUP EXTENDER HELPS MOUNT HORSE NWT (754888035127) | eBay
> 
> I just bought one of these. Gives me about a foot more. Comes with a neat little sack you can hang on the horn.


cool I will have to look into this too


----------



## Corporal

skittlesfirehawk said:


> I'm short so to mount from the ground id have to lower my stirrup so long its not worth it.


When I took Hunter lessons in the 1970's MY instructor taught us not just HOW to, But TO learn to readjust our stirrup length while mounted. It is a VALUABLE skill, and you can teach your horse to tolerate this calmly in an arena if he doesn't stand still outside. You can do this, too.


----------



## attackships

i have never been able to mount any horse above 14 hands. I'm not super flexible, and i think my legs are short because I cant seem to put my foot in the stirrup at all. I've gotten on by fences, inclines, rocks, and mounting blocks my entire life. I'm honestly embarrassed by it and i wish i was strong enough to climb on without help. get so jealous watching people effortlessly step on their horse.

I've seen people shorter than me get on a tall horse and i can't figure out why i cant do it lol


----------



## Golden Horse

I think that we just need to take Corporals tip, and all start practicing mounting fence rails, or gates. Nothing improves strength and technique like actually practicing the best way to do it


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Sometimes you are just not physically able to mount a horse from the ground. I am one of these.

I shattered my left knee when I was 12 and it was reconstructed when I was 15 (yes I walked 3 years on a shattered knee until my growth plates closed). I do not have the mobility to get up into the saddle from the ground anymore due to arthritis. The ortho docs want to replace my right knee, but so far I've held them off, so there isn't much bounce in that knee either.

I have one of these MOUNTING AID STIRRUP-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply that I keep in my pommel bag at all times. IF I need to dismount and cannot find something to use such as a stump, hill, etc. I can manage (barely) to get back into the saddle. 

I have practiced with it (thank you to my very patient horse) so I know while it might take a lot of effort to get me back into the saddle, I can do it.


----------



## Country Woman

oh where did you find that 
Maybe that would work for me


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Country Woman said:


> oh where did you find that
> Maybe that would work for me


Click on the link and it should take you to the page where you can buy one.

MOUNTING AID STIRRUP-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply


It goes over the saddle horn, then drapes down the side. You step into it with your right foot, then step into the regular stirrup with your left. As I said, it can take a bit of practice to get it down. Then you swing up normally. Or in my case, scramble up. :lol:

The first couple of times, I almost fell on my butt. My horse just turned and looked at me like she was asking me if I had lost my mind. I felt bad for her but I would feel worse having to walk miles back to the barn if I had to get off for some reason.

I finally managed to mount, though am glad nobody had video, so I got off and did it again to prove to myself it wasn't a fluke. It is a last resort to me since I know my trying to mount that way is not good for my horse's back, but you gotta do what you gotta do, eh?


----------



## Country Woman

ridesapaintedpony said:


> Click on the link and it should take you to the page where you can buy one.
> 
> MOUNTING AID STIRRUP-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply
> 
> 
> It goes over the saddle horn, then drapes down the side. You step into it with your right foot, then step into the regular stirrup with your left. As I said, it can take a bit of practice to get it down. Then you swing up normally. Or in my case, scramble up. :lol:
> 
> The first couple of times, I almost fell on my butt. My horse just turned and looked at me like she was asking me if I had lost my mind. I felt bad for her but I would feel worse having to walk miles back to the barn if I had to get off for some reason.
> 
> I finally managed to mount, though am glad nobody had video, so I got off and did it again to prove to myself it wasn't a fluke. It is a last resort to me since I know my trying to mount that way is not good for my horse's back, but you gotta do what you gotta do, eh?


I'm not sure about using my right leg cause my knee will go out of place 
I will have to try it


----------



## Gleek

You should actually always try get on using a mounting block or something to help you up on the horse (if there isn't anything don't worry)because it stops the stirrup leathers from stretching and breaking. It also does put discomfort on a horses back.
You should learn to mount from the ground though in case of an emergency. Always make sure your girth is done up tightly.


----------

